# The Oatmeal (Cartoon): The Dog Paradox



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I can't help but laugh

My dog: the paradox - The Oatmeal

it is all funny, because it is all true.

(Some of the words may be offensive to some, so just a minor warning, nothing too bad IMO!)


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

LOL! That is funny.. and true in many, many ways!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww cute and sad


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

that is too funny. especially the part about leaving for 4 hours or 4 seconds. That is sooooo my boy!! I can put him in the backyard for a min. and literally stand at the sliding door where he can see me and I let him in a he goes nuts!! "omg your home I see you!!!" lmao


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Hilarious. Also makes me want to give my dog an extra treat and a hug tonight.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

That was hysterically endearing. Hurray for Rambo!


----------

